# My new P229 SAS Gen 2!



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Just picked it up from the shop about an hour ago. Can't wait to get it to the range tomorrow night!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Very slick  I'm in the market for a beavertail Sig myself... just not sure which one yet...

Georgia Arms 9mm hollowpoints?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> Very slick  I'm in the market for a beavertail Sig myself... just not sure which one yet...
> 
> Georgia Arms 9mm hollowpoints?


I was considering the Elite, because the beavertail looks oh so sweet, but decided to go with the SAS Gen 2 because this was going to be a carry gun so no rail and the dehorning they do in the custom shop made it the winner; plus the wait time for the Elite could have been months where this was in stock.

Speer Gold Dots. But, funny enough, I do have some Georgia Arms ammo on order.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Todd said:


> I was considering the Elite, because the beavertail looks oh so sweet, but decided to go with the SAS Gen 2 because this was going to be a carry gun so no rail and the dehorning they do in the custom shop made it the winner; plus the wait time for the Elite could have been months where this was in stock.
> 
> Speer Gold Dots. But, funny enough, I do have some Georgia Arms ammo on order.


The Georgia Arms defense ammo is a steal, man. Fifty rounds for the price of another manufacturer's box of twenty.

I hope you enjoy the new Sig!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> The Georgia Arms defense ammo is a steal, man. Fifty rounds for the price of another manufacturer's box of twenty.


I'll have to look into that. Right now I have some of their "canned heat" coming. Never used their stuff before.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Never used their stuff before.


I haven't either.

Their prices are definitely right, but I don't know anyone who's ever used it. You'll have to give us a review once you've gone through a bit of it. :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I haven't either.
> 
> Their prices are definitely right, but I don't know anyone who's ever used it. You'll have to give us a review once you've gone through a bit of it. :smt023


Don't hold your breath. They're about 5+ weeks out on orders, so it will be a while before I get to run it.


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

I have one just like and love it... did I say I love it!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Jet said:


> ... did I say I love it!


You did.

So far I'm having fun dry firing it, with snap caps of course. Tomorrow night can't come fast enough!


----------

